# Coming soon, chaos on the A1 in Gateshead.



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

From August 26th, there will be major roadworks on the A1 Western Bypass near Gateshead. They are scheduled to last until March 2016. 8O 

This can be avoided by using the A19 and going through the Tyne Tunnel. There is a charge but I don't know how much. If coming South then turn off before Newcastle (signposted for Cramlington I think). If coming North, you could keep right when passing Washington Services but there are other ways to get over on to the A19 northbound earlier than that.

The A1 Western Bypass is one of the most congested roads in England and I believe they are adding an extra lane in both directions.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

The charge is £1.60 per journey. If you do it regularly it is worth paying up front for an automatic pass which brings the cost down to £1.44.

the best way is to keep right after Washington services.
Pat


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's nothing we suddenly have to contend with roadworks all around Leeds, just for a damned cycle lane, which will make about 1000 people happy, not anti cyclist, just anti stupid spending of public funds.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well surely that is good for Leeds then, think of all those motorhomers with bikes all going to Leeds now.  

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anyone noticed the multi million pound cycle lane above Fort william, we've yet to see a bike on it.


It's not that they're building a cycle lane, which they don't contribute a penny to, it's that they are not upgrading the road surface that I do pay towards, it's still a ridiculous waste of money.

I wouldn't like to see any cyclist hurt, but education might be money better spent at school level teaching people how to ride on the roads as we can't have cycle lanes everywhere, also bring back how to cross a road safely.

The government has brought about this situation where no one is taught how to do the most basic things, which we were taught how to do.

The special permanently green traffic lights which can only seen by cyclist ought to be abolished sooner rather than later.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That's nothing we suddenly have to contend with roadworks all around Leeds, just for a damned cycle lane, which will make about 1000 people happy, not anti cyclist, just anti stupid spending of public funds.


Well worth doing Kev because the cyclists frighten the horses on the main Turnpike. :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We need a by-pass.................................................. for tourists.!!!!
Too many of em clogging the place up on market days and boot sales. 
Roll on September when I can get in the van and go annoy some other community....... :twisted: 

Ray.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I hope any diversions are better planned than the one we have had here for about 2 weeks into a 2 month road programme. There was absolute chaos at first until it was sorted out by members of the public. Unnecessary signs were thrown into fields and now only a few signs are left and everyone knows where to go.

I just wonder if those who planned the diversion ever got out from behind there PCs and walked the ground!

Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

blondel said:


> The charge is £1.60 per journey. If you do it regularly it is worth paying up front for an automatic pass which brings the cost down to £1.44.
> 
> the best way is to keep right after Washington services.
> Pat


... or if you're coming from deep "darn sarf", then turn off the A1 at Dishforth, taking the A168 and A19 past us in Yarm (call in for a cuppa too) and then straight on to the Tyne Tunnel entrance.

Colin


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

747 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > That's nothing we suddenly have to contend with roadworks all around Leeds, just for a damned cycle lane, which will make about 1000 people happy, not anti cyclist, just anti stupid spending of public funds.
> ...


How do you think I get the manure for my roses? :lol:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We stop at Scotch Corner on the night of 25th (Mon). Intend to use the A194M to the A19 the next day....will that section of the A1 be clear?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

EJB said:


> We stop at Scotch Corner on the night of 25th (Mon). Intend to use the A194M to the A19 the next day....will that section of the A1 be clear?


Yes it should be. The advisory sign I saw this morning was about a mile before the Metrocentre turnoff. That is about 2 or more miles after the A194(M).


----------

